# never had a minutes trouble, til now!!



## mindless (Dec 1, 2015)

this is mindless, and I've got a problem. I've got a beretta .380 cal - mod 70s. I bought this gun new in 1977, and it is the best pistol I've owned. no problem til now. i'll describe to you what has taken place,and if you think i'm too wordy, i'm sorry but I don't someone can help me if they are not aware of "EVERYTHING". couple weeks ago I shot up a box of ammo and when I got home was going to field strip and clean & lube. as normal I pushed the disassembly release button, right away it felt like I did not get as much travel from the button as usual. I then went to the right side of the gun and attempted to turn the disassembling latch counter clockwise. it should turn with no hinderance, but it felt like it had become attached to a spring somehow. my first thought was that the the button section on the left side had not traveled forward enough to release the latch on the right side.it may sound like I have a plan but I don't. I've never had to work on the piece. I could not make the button part advance any further with my finger. i'm getting desperate now, and that's when I get dangerous. I cut a short wooden dowel and used a small ballpeen hammer to tap on the release button. I wondered a couple times about just knocking the hell out of it, but I figured I had enough of a problem. that's how I ended up looking for another forum and you have no idea how much i'm hoping someone knows about a mod.70s thanks
don't get all skint up mindless


----------

